# TIANJIN | Tianjin Universe World | 297m | 50 fl | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Wait, they're actually building this design? I thought it got canceled!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-02 by 锦岩


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

cute mini sears, i really hope they keep the antennas on top!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I hope not, because I prefer helipad


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-06-13 by biohazard


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Can't wait for discount Sears Tower to be completed! Also has anyone noticed cladding work on this is much faster than for most Chinese buildings?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

so gorgeous shape, it should be a 400m tower to look like willis tower


----------



## EightFive (Mar 24, 2020)

universe world?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

EightFive said:


> universe world?


Ah yes, reminds me of another building called “Skyscraper Tower”.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 1* (supposedly, but cladding work has been especially slow if this is the actual date):








城市 by CHY on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

A Chicagoan said:


> Ah yes, reminds me of another building called “Skyscraper Tower”.


Found this today:


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

This baby Sears Tower is just adorable


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

GuoWH
on 7th February 2021


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 5 by 我为楼狂 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 7:*








天津的桥 by 星芒 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 16:*








《夕阳》 by Deep Sea on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 25:*








天津日落城市天际线 by SEEKER | Cracker on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 16:*








彩云 by Axe Xie on 500px.com









彩云 by Axe Xie on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 17:*








赛博朋克城市夜景 by Yuanjiang Lin on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 29:*








雨后彩虹 by 天津随缘 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @kanye, @Khale_Xi , is it on hold?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 2:*








天房丽山 by 津夜有屿 on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-19 by xiaohan2020


----------

